# "Cherries In The Snow" Pie (Step by Step)



## Bearcarver

*"Cherries In The Snow" Pie (Step by Step)*


Mrs Bear made this for Bear Jr’s Birthday. He turned 45 on January 31. (Boy I must be Old!!)
This is Bear Jr’s Favorite Dessert.
A couple guys asked me to do a Step by Step on this, so here it is:

*Ingredients:*
One Pie Crust ( We use “Nilla”).
8 ounce container of Cool Whip.
8 ounce Philly Cream Cheese.
1/2 Cup of Sugar.
2 1/2 Cups of Mini-Marshmallows.
1/2 tsp of Vanilla.
16 to 21 ounce can of Cherry Pie Filling (Whichever is available).

Note: You can cover the whole thing with Cherry Pie Filling, or add to individual slices like we do (Some might want More—Some None).

Follow Steps Below:

Bear



Ingredients needed for Cherries in the Snow;
Pie Crust (Nilla), Cool Whip, Philly Cream Cheese, Sugar, Mini-Marshmallows, Vanilla, and Cherry Pie Filling.
Sugar & Vanilla not shown in Pic:








Mrs Bear beating Cream Cheese, Cool Whip, Sugar, and Vanilla:







Add Mini-Marshmallows:







Folding in Mini-Marshmallows:







Transfer to Pie Crust, Smooth out top & Refrigerate for a few hours.
Note: That hole near the middle is from the Birthday Candle:







Top with Cherry Pie Filling & Serve:


----------



## crankybuzzard

I'd dive into that!  

Tell her that she did very good!


----------



## pc farmer

That looks good right about now.   I am hungry.

Edit.   This was my 10000th post.


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks real good Bear!

I'm not a real big dessert person, but I'd take a piece of that for sure!

Al


----------



## gary s

That looks mighty tasty, I'll bet Bear Jr. was a happy camper.  Tell Mrs. Bear  points to her   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## ab canuck

Looking mighty yummy...... I would even eat it for breakfast..... just because i'm hungry....


----------



## phantom krankor

Looks good! Simple enough to make.  No baking either.


----------



## tropics

Bear Mrs. Bear did an excellent job Tell Bear jr. Happy B=Day

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks super Bear my gany will like it I will have to back off I'm not much with things made with cream cheese like this and pretzel salad no cheese cake.







for the Ms. and happy belated birthday to bear jr.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'd dive into that!
> 
> Tell her that she did very good!


Thank You Charlie!!

I like this, but it's Bear Jr's favorite.

My Favorite is still ---->> *Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)  *

*Bear*


c farmer said:


> That looks good right about now.   I am hungry.
> 
> Edit.   This was my 10000th post.


Thanks Adam!!

And Congrats on !0 Grand Posts---All Good ones too!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks super Bear my gany will like it I will have to back off I'm not much with things made with cream cheese like this and pretzel salad no cheese cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Ms. and happy belated birthday to bear jr.
> 
> Warren


Sorry I forgot to click on thumbs up icon. Now been done and point awarded.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good Bear!
> 
> I'm not a real big dessert person, but I'd take a piece of that for sure!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

Bear


gary s said:


> That looks mighty tasty, I'll bet Bear Jr. was a happy camper.  Tell Mrs. Bear  points to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Bear Jr doesn't eat much Sweets & Desserts, but he loves this Pie & Cheese Cake.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## disco

Sounds scrumptious! Thanks for the recipe, Bear!

Point

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Looking mighty yummy...... I would even eat it for breakfast..... just because i'm hungry....


Thank You AB !!

Bear


Phantom Krankor said:


> Looks good! Simple enough to make.  No baking either.


Thanks!!

Yup--Very Easy!!

Bear


----------



## b-one

That looks great,not being a big cake eater, that looks fabulous!


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Bear Mrs. Bear did an excellent job Tell Bear jr. Happy B=Day
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> Looks super Bear my gany will like it I will have to back off I'm not much with things made with cream cheese like this and pretzel salad no cheese cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Ms. and happy belated birthday to bear jr.
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!

And for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Disco said:


> Sounds scrumptious! Thanks for the recipe, Bear!
> 
> Point
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

b-one said:


> That looks great,not being a big cake eater, that looks fabulous!


Thank You b-one!!

I like my Favorite "Raspberry Chiffon" better but this stuff isn't to bad either.

Here's that one:

*Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)  *

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## ab canuck

Thx. bear, I just marked that one. I'm going to try it when we get some raspberries this summer.


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Thx. bear, I just marked that one. I'm going to try it when we get some raspberries this summer.


You'll love that stuff !!

It really is Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

*"Cherries In The Snow" Pie (Step by Step)*


Mrs Bear made this for Bear Jr’s Birthday. He turned 45 on January 31. (Boy I must be Old!!)
This is Bear Jr’s Favorite Dessert.
A couple guys asked me to do a Step by Step on this, so here it is:

*Ingredients:*
One Pie Crust ( We use “Nilla”).
8 ounce container of Cool Whip.
8 ounce Philly Cream Cheese.
1/2 Cup of Sugar.
2 1/2 Cups of Mini-Marshmallows.
1/2 tsp of Vanilla.
16 to 21 ounce can of Cherry Pie Filling (Whichever is available).

Note: You can cover the whole thing with Cherry Pie Filling, or add to individual slices like we do (Some might want More—Some None).

Follow Steps Below:

Bear



Ingredients needed for Cherries in the Snow;
Pie Crust (Nilla), Cool Whip, Philly Cream Cheese, Sugar, Mini-Marshmallows, Vanilla, and Cherry Pie Filling.
Sugar & Vanilla not shown in Pic:








Mrs Bear beating Cream Cheese, Cool Whip, Sugar, and Vanilla:







Add Mini-Marshmallows:







Folding in Mini-Marshmallows:







Transfer to Pie Crust, Smooth out top & Refrigerate for a few hours.
Note: That hole near the middle is from the Birthday Candle:







Top with Cherry Pie Filling & Serve:


----------



## crankybuzzard

I'd dive into that!  

Tell her that she did very good!


----------



## pc farmer

That looks good right about now.   I am hungry.

Edit.   This was my 10000th post.


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks real good Bear!

I'm not a real big dessert person, but I'd take a piece of that for sure!

Al


----------



## gary s

That looks mighty tasty, I'll bet Bear Jr. was a happy camper.  Tell Mrs. Bear  points to her   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## ab canuck

Looking mighty yummy...... I would even eat it for breakfast..... just because i'm hungry....


----------



## phantom krankor

Looks good! Simple enough to make.  No baking either.


----------



## tropics

Bear Mrs. Bear did an excellent job Tell Bear jr. Happy B=Day

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked

Looks super Bear my gany will like it I will have to back off I'm not much with things made with cream cheese like this and pretzel salad no cheese cake.







for the Ms. and happy belated birthday to bear jr.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'd dive into that!
> 
> Tell her that she did very good!


Thank You Charlie!!

I like this, but it's Bear Jr's favorite.

My Favorite is still ---->> *Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)  *

*Bear*


c farmer said:


> That looks good right about now.   I am hungry.
> 
> Edit.   This was my 10000th post.


Thanks Adam!!

And Congrats on !0 Grand Posts---All Good ones too!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks super Bear my gany will like it I will have to back off I'm not much with things made with cream cheese like this and pretzel salad no cheese cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Ms. and happy belated birthday to bear jr.
> 
> Warren


Sorry I forgot to click on thumbs up icon. Now been done and point awarded.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good Bear!
> 
> I'm not a real big dessert person, but I'd take a piece of that for sure!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

Bear


gary s said:


> That looks mighty tasty, I'll bet Bear Jr. was a happy camper.  Tell Mrs. Bear  points to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Bear Jr doesn't eat much Sweets & Desserts, but he loves this Pie & Cheese Cake.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## disco

Sounds scrumptious! Thanks for the recipe, Bear!

Point

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Looking mighty yummy...... I would even eat it for breakfast..... just because i'm hungry....


Thank You AB !!

Bear


Phantom Krankor said:


> Looks good! Simple enough to make.  No baking either.


Thanks!!

Yup--Very Easy!!

Bear


----------



## b-one

That looks great,not being a big cake eater, that looks fabulous!


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Bear Mrs. Bear did an excellent job Tell Bear jr. Happy B=Day
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> Looks super Bear my gany will like it I will have to back off I'm not much with things made with cream cheese like this and pretzel salad no cheese cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the Ms. and happy belated birthday to bear jr.
> 
> Warren


Thank You Warren!

And for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Disco said:


> Sounds scrumptious! Thanks for the recipe, Bear!
> 
> Point
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

b-one said:


> That looks great,not being a big cake eater, that looks fabulous!


Thank You b-one!!

I like my Favorite "Raspberry Chiffon" better but this stuff isn't to bad either.

Here's that one:

*Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)  *

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## ab canuck

Thx. bear, I just marked that one. I'm going to try it when we get some raspberries this summer.


----------



## Bearcarver

AB Canuck said:


> Thx. bear, I just marked that one. I'm going to try it when we get some raspberries this summer.


You'll love that stuff !!

It really is Awesome!!

Bear


----------

